# Quiz question



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

Here is a nice easy question for this time of year.

1) What work is being performed?
2) Who are the singers?

If you get it, then perhaps you can guess at the venue!

Happy New Year to all

Pip


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Wolfgang Windgassen and though obscured by the hat the other one could be Gustav Neidlinger. Damn if I know what opera, but looks like something Strauss-y, either Johann or Richard, or related perhaps.


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

Revenant said:


> Wolfgang Windgassen and though obscured by the hat the other one could be Gustav Neidlinger. Damn if I know what opera, but looks like something Strauss-y, either Johann or Richard, or related perhaps.


Well Done Revenant - It is indeed Die Fledermaus with Windgassen and Neidlinger "at home" at the Stuttgart Opera in the late 60's.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Phew...dodged a bullet there. I was going to say Mandrake the Magician.


----------

